
How we break things at Twitter: failure testing - r4um
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/how-we-break-things-at-twitter-failure-testing
======
donkeyd
Seems a lot like the Chaos Money at Netflix. It's a way of testing I always
like to share with colleagues, because it's pretty awesome.

